# Wait... do butterfly bettas change color...or...?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Is my Ghengis a marble butterfly VT? :shock: He is supposed to be this nice maroon color, on his body and cellophone tail... but his tail is now tipped with a soft baby blue and the maroon is turning lavender!!!! :shock::shock:


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Butterflies are a type of marble Betta if I remember correctly. My fish, Puff, was blue with white butterfly pattern, but now he is completely metallic blue.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm ok. Because he used to have this nice soft brown with a tinge of maroon body, then the maroon darkened a little... now he is going purple :lol: but staying a butterfly...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Bettas in general tend to change color, particularly if they are young and then placed in an environment with good food and clean water. My dalmatian female came to me with only 2 spots and she now has 5, and counting!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh nice!!! I still regret not being able to get that really pretty dalmation VT ;( But I got Ghengis - the butterfly. lol. Well I guess since he did come from a 0.5 bowl thing half filled!!! Now he has 3 gallons to himself  that's warm. and good diet.


----------

